# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Iniciacion con velas

## Makakoraitor

Hola a todos otra vez, hace tiempo que conozco la existencia de ese artilugio, las velas, e visto algunos magos realizando actuaciones con esas, y hace poco vi un video de Lance Burton que me sorprendio mucho y me gusto.
Me dio algunas ideas sobre una actuacion de velas, pero aun las desconozco.
Busque por el foro pero no encontre demasiada informacion al respeto, y decidi crear un nuevo hilo, y con la informacion que pueda obtener, crear yo mismo un hilo para la iniciacion con velas, para las futuras promesas.

Bien mis dudas igual son un poco tontas pero quiero empezar y quiero que me resolvais algunas cosas.
Primero que todo, se que hay velas de aparicion y de desaparicion, entonces, en una actuacion, cuando haces aparecer una vela, esa no la puedes hacer desaparecer?
Ambas velas tiene esa sola funcion? Se que son como los bastones, y se que las mejores seran las de Fantasio, entonces antes de comprar me gustaria un poco de informacion, libros, DVD's... 
Al respeto, si quisiera empezar, que deberia comprar, una de aparicion y una desaparicion? Cuales libros?

Muchisimas gracias otra vez, creo que manipulaciones de velas y pañuelos son muy hermosas si se hacen bien, y esto comporta practica, decencia y paciencia.
Toda informacion sera bienvenida y cualquier aporte, repito que muchas gracias, es un placer estar aqui!

PD: Si alguien hace alguna especie de manipulacion de velas que me envie un MP y nos ponemos en contacto, Gracias!

----------


## magik mackey

si quieres empezar bien, deberias comprar el libro: fantasio mis velas y bastones, en tiendamagia lo tienen, luego ya sabras que es lo que te interesa mas compar.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Bueno, la manipulacion de velas es algo muy elegante en la magia y aunque requieren practica y paciencia a mi en lo personal me dieron mucha satisfaccion.

Las velas de aparicion solo tienen la funcion de aparecer, pero las de desaparicion se pueden manipular para aparecer y desaparecer, en la rutina de Burton se utilizan 2 de aparicion y una de desaparicion.

yo te recomendaria comprar una de cada una para empezar y el libro que recomienda magik mackey. 
Saludos.

----------


## Makakoraitor

Muchisimas gracias, mañana ire a mi tienda de magia habitual y preguntare tambien ahi.
Espero que no sea muy caro, primero buscare por tiendamagia para mas o menos orientarme con el precio. Los pañuelos no van incluidos verdad?
Ami tambien me parecen muy elegantes, me fascinan ami y por eso quiero aprender.

Bueno pues mas adelante os digo algo, si alguien tiene más ideas o sugerencias, siempre seran recibidas con los brazos abiertos!

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

Pues yo antes de compralas me haria estas preguntas:

Que voy a hacer con ellas...?
Si van con mi rutina...?
Analiza si en verdad ahi un hueco en tu rutina para incluirlas ...

pues eso primero pintate que quieres hacer y despues compra....


Saludos Jesus Cabrera

----------


## Makakoraitor

Ya tengo pensada una rutina con las velas, y me convence. Estas preguntas ya las tengo contestadas, incluire las velas en una nueva rutina que tengo pensada hacer para escenario.
Muchas gracias igualmente.

----------


## Eva maria

Buenas,

Dominar el arte de la magia con velas no es fácil, requiere mucha preparación para dominar las diferentes técnicas. Destaca el truco del encendido en blanco, es decir sin mechero o cerilla. A mi el que más me gusta el de duplicación de velas. A parte de los propios trucos te recomiendo que uses la simbologia de la vela, me explico por ej si quieres llamar la atención usa una vela amarilla ya que simboliza la luz, si estas en un recinto cerrado con poca luz usa velas rojas....si quieres más información puedes encontrarla a través del significado de las velas, ahí dispones de mas información sobre su simbologia y poder. Espero haberte ayudado. Un saludo

----------

